
SHOW HN: Data Prep on SQL Data Sources, Upload Files to RedShift - veroanalytics
http://www.veroanalytics.com
======
veroanalytics
Hey Everyone, We just released Vero Designer 2.0. Honestly, I think this is an
actual MVP vs 1.0. Useful things you can do with Vero:

1\. Build complex reports from SQL data sources. SQL knowledge not necessary

2\. Wrangle files and import to a local Derby DB or upload to Amazon RedShift

3\. Blend data between many sources including RDBMS, CSV Files, and Hive

4\. Export blended results as materialized tables

5\. Reusable metadata across all of your sources. App gets smarter with each
use.

Would love feedback, since this is our real MVP product.

www.veroanalytics.com

Thanks!

